
'Best banker in America' blamed for Wells Fargo sales scandal - rectang
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-wells-fargo-accounts-idUSKBN17C18P
======
rectang
Even after the clawbacks, Carrie Tolstedt is tens of millions in the black and
John Stumpf, hundreds of millions.

With executive compensation so distant from the reality that the rest of us
live in, such punishments are inadequate bordering on meaningless.

